# Kraby Kathi's Steinhatchee



## teethdoc (Nov 14, 2016)

We gave this place a try this weekend, and it's my new favorite.  If you go on a Friday or Saturday, do yourself a favor and get the low country boil.  Oh, my!!  I'm craving it right now.


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 6, 2016)

Where's it at?


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 6, 2016)

Kathis crab shack
1408 Riverside Dr SE
Steinhatchee, Florida
https://www.facebook.com/kathiskrabs/


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 7, 2016)

Heck, I drove past there 1000 times or so. Never paid any attention to it. We will have to give it a try next time we are up there (after deer season)


----------



## brotherinlaw (Dec 8, 2016)

On the left just past the ice machine


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 11, 2016)

Gonna try it out next trip. Maybe this weekend if I can talk the boss lady into it. I'm giving bambi the weekend off, might as well do a road trip.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 12, 2016)

I sold out and left Steinhatchee when By the Bridge got sold.  That gal could cook a mean pie!


----------

